# Disturbing...



## contraptionated (Jun 10, 2013)

O.K... I was at a party at an old friends house and some of my friends start to debate on who was the greatest rock band of the 90's (excluding Niravana). Those who posess at least 1/4th of a brain and who have an ear for music (not fitty cent, that's not music) would probably say Oasis. 

That's debate able . Taste is subjective and we all posess different levels of sensitivity when it comes to the eardrum. But here's the kicker... I was ganged up on with quite a bit of opposition. Who did my friends like more than Oasis???? THE GIN BLOSSOMS... THE FUCKING GIN BLOSSOMS!!!!!

So there are people on this planet that think Champagne Supernova is no match for Hey Jealousy. The End is Near.


----------



## dlftmyers (Jun 10, 2013)

Pearl Jam and Sublime some of my favorites


----------



## contraptionated (Jun 10, 2013)

If the debate was between any of those two (sublime or pearl jam) and oasis then I would think they had a point.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 10, 2013)

pixies . . . ., or if straight up nineties is required built to spill, or the tree people


what about silverchair . . . . . .ween . . . . .


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 10, 2013)

Ween, Phish, Violent Femmes, Pixies, Motorhead, Beck, Stone Temple Pilots, and yes Pearl Jam.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 10, 2013)

stp and beck i knew i was missing something
a newer one but on target, frank black cover by beck
[video=youtube;XoYj-vfUuJU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoYj-vfUuJU[/video]


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 10, 2013)

I will have to look into The Tree People......I am hurting for something fresh even if it's old.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;BnYH2UmDFxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnYH2UmDFxU[/video]

try this album out


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 10, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> [video=youtube;BnYH2UmDFxU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnYH2UmDFxU[/video] try this album out


 Awesome, I look forward to it. Thanks.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 10, 2013)

and well as long as we are on the topic of good music 

the Decemberist are the fucking shit
[video=youtube;5RyTamwrzQk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5RyTamwrzQk[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 10, 2013)

also the new pornographers are pretty good as well, saw em at Sasquatch


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 10, 2013)

The Devil Makes 3, The National, Bonobo, Daft Punk, Iron and Wine, MGMT, The White Buffalo.....some more good eatin.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 10, 2013)

throwing muses, tortoise . . . Todo somos lee

[video=youtube;PmhdL1yscBk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmhdL1yscBk[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 10, 2013)

quasi, fugazi, magwai, explostions in the sky
[video=youtube;7JA9Hfx4TVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JA9Hfx4TVQ[/video]


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 10, 2013)

Who was the most under-rated band band of all time.....in your opinion?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 10, 2013)

Sigur Ros . . . .

magwai

[video=youtube;oHO6pbjQ9ec]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHO6pbjQ9ec[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 10, 2013)

burgertime2010 said:


> Who was the most under-rated band band of all time.....in your opinion?


Niel young and david bowie
journey
[video=youtube;nMnTGyi_z3s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMnTGyi_z3s[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 10, 2013)

and maybe paul simon
[video=youtube;svyCJwAskNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svyCJwAskNw[/video]


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 10, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> quasi, fugazi, magwai, explostions in the sky [video=youtube;7JA9Hfx4TVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7JA9Hfx4TVQ[/video]


 Thank you so much. I have a lot of these artists buried in 150GB of files and I never get to them.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 10, 2013)

oh and i might have to redact my previous top three to add, DEVO def a underrated band in a sea of 80's copycats and gimmicks


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 10, 2013)

Wait, Sigur Ros maybe but the rest are not under-rated really. They are titans.


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 10, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> oh and i might have to redact my previous top three to add, DEVO def a underrated band in a sea of 80's copycats and gimmicks


 Devo was amazing.....I would have to throw Ween into there, Tom Waits, Talking Heads, the velvet underground......there really is a lot.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 10, 2013)

bowie is god.......
[video=youtube;_vuPGg2T5Lo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vuPGg2T5Lo[/video]

oh man where are my fun guys


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 10, 2013)

burgertime2010 said:


> Devo was amazing.....I would have to throw Ween into there, Tom Waits, Talking Heads, the velvet underground......there really is a lot.


ya good call, tom waits is extremely underrated and mis understood(velvet underground is the shit transformer is on my playlist next), also shoenen knife are bad ass, japanoids, nada surf.....


[video=youtube;UHLjqkC1gPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHLjqkC1gPg[/video]


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 10, 2013)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> bowie is god....... [video=youtube;_vuPGg2T5Lo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vuPGg2T5Lo[/video] oh man where are my fun guys


 Bowie doesn't count......because he probably is a god. I


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 10, 2013)

japanther 
[video=youtube;42WlWaajrOI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42WlWaajrOI[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 10, 2013)

kilo riley, rentals
[video=youtube;uoGnFfoWxyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoGnFfoWxyo[/video]


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 10, 2013)

Despite all the shit they get.....Phish are true masters, they have some deep mojo.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Jun 10, 2013)

flaming lips are a force to reckon 
[video=youtube;FcYW4fFvW84]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcYW4fFvW84[/video]


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thin Lizzy, Bad Religion, the Breeders, Yes, oh an Frank Zappa


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 10, 2013)

Both are the best live shows out there. Seen em both a bunch of times.


----------



## burgertime2010 (Jun 10, 2013)

The most over-rated bands of since 1990?


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm gonna add to must under rated .... The Teaparty! THey are amazing, I strongly suggest all of you check out their music on youtube, or pandora or something!

Heres a great one! I think you guys will really like! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmQ8J0D0UN4
[video=youtube;hmQ8J0D0UN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmQ8J0D0UN4[/video]

This is from 93 I think, and their music progressed some as they got older, but its all amazing! I especially love the variety of Eastern instruments that they use like Sitars.


----------



## contraptionated (Jun 11, 2013)

burgertime2010 said:


> Who was the most under-rated band band of all time.....in your opinion?


Brian Jonestown Massacre


----------



## contraptionated (Jun 11, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I'm gonna add to must under rated .... The Teaparty! THey are amazing, I strongly suggest all of you check out their music on youtube, or pandora or something!
> 
> Heres a great one! I think you guys will really like! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmQ8J0D0UN4
> [video=youtube;hmQ8J0D0UN4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmQ8J0D0UN4[/video]
> ...


I can't believe it! I forgot all about them. Back in '94 I called in a request to WSOU college radio (NJ) to play something from The Tea Party. The guy fielding the calls told me to be more specific. I just kept saying "anything from The Tea Party". Needless to say he hung up on me. It was the only time in my life that I called a radio station to make a request! I think it was the baritone quality of the vocalist that made me dig them.


----------



## Thundercat (Jun 12, 2013)

Ya I fell in love with them the first time I heard them. I might be driving to Niagara Falls in July to get a chance to see them again actually. I've got to see them in concert 3 times over the years, and would love to again. Jeff Martin has an amazing voice, and some very deep lyrics.


----------

